# Tourmaline Blue Metallic?



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

I'm 95% sure that I will be buying my wife an Atlas R-line VR6 with my TDI buyback cash later this year. I'm a sucker for blue so I'm wondering if anyone has any real-world pics of the new Tourmaline Blue Metallic on an Atlas yet. The cgi examples on VW.com are a bit underwhelming...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

OT, but my brother saw the R-line in the flesh yesterday and sent me this picture...








White will be option #2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> OT, but my brother saw the R-line in the flesh yesterday and sent me this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he see this at D.C. Auto Show? If so, I'll head there this week and check them out. Think I still might buy a Touraeg TDI Executive though. 

Is it just me or does the Atlas look like a Grand Cherokee lookalike?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

SuitUp007 said:


> Did he see this at D.C. Auto Show? If so, I'll head there this week and check them out. Think I still might buy a Touraeg TDI Executive though.
> 
> Is it just me or does the Atlas look like a Grand Cherokee lookalike??
> 
> ...


Yes he did :thumbup:

Yeah, I can see the resemblance from some angles but it's a good looking vehicle in its own right, imo. MQB-based, three rows, vr6 and 4motion is a winning combination for me regardless of looks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm going for a Tourmaline Blue R-Line.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> I'm going for a Tourmaline Blue R-Line.


Sweet! Post up if/when you find some real pics of the color :beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Slightly related but I love that for both the Atlas and Tiguan were getting some color choices back. Hopefully the localized production starts to bring more color across the lineup. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

capclassicv2 said:


> Slightly related but I love that for both the Atlas and Tiguan were getting some color choices back. Hopefully the localized production starts to bring more color across the lineup.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



I agree 110%


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> Yes he did :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, I can see the resemblance from some angles but it's a good looking vehicle in its own right, imo. MQB-based, three rows, vr6 and 4motion is a winning combination for me regardless of looks.
> 
> ...


What does MQB based mean? I guess what it really comes down to is why the huge price difference between this an Touraeg. Touraeg is smaller, no 3rd row, and almost the size of an Audi Q5 but for ridiculous high price. I want Atlas but will only lease, not buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

SuitUp007 said:


> What does MQB based mean? I guess what it really comes down to is why the huge price difference between this an Touraeg. Touraeg is smaller, no 3rd row, and almost the size of an Audi Q5 but for ridiculous high price. I want Atlas but will only lease, not buy.


MQB is VW/Audi's new modular architecture. It underpins the Mk7 Golf/GTI/R, upcoming Tiguan, Audi A3/S3 etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> MQB is VW/Audi's new modular architecture. It underpins the Mk7 Golf/GTI/R, upcoming Tiguan, Audi A3/S3 etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This rear view pic doesn't show the bulging out on rear over tires that you see in some of their other pics. That was particularly the part which turned me off but in this rear view pic it's straight and smooth which looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

So glad that the Atlas is down at the DC Auto show. I'm heading down there tomorrow to check it out. I wonder if they have the 2018 Tiguan on display too?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> So glad that the Atlas is down at the DC Auto show. I'm heading down there tomorrow to check it out. I wonder if they have the 2018 Tiguan on display too?


Cool. Please take some photos and post them here! I'm interested in all the details that the standard stock photos don't cover. Rear seat climate control, spare tire space, key fob, etc.. if they have any real VW employees there, try to get info on when they're going to release all the US trim and pricing info. Canada's has already been released.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> I wonder if they have the 2018 Tiguan on display too?


Negative. That's what my brother was hoping to see but they didn't have one.



utsava said:


> if they have any real VW employees there, try to get info on when they're going to release all the US trim and pricing info. Canada's has already been released.


I believe we will be getting more info February 15th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll be attending the media day at the Chicago Auto Show on Friday. I'll post up whatever pictures and info that I get.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> I'll be attending the media day at the Chicago Auto Show on Friday. I'll post up whatever pictures and info that I get.


Thank you! :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

You heard it here first:

6 year/72,000 mile Bumper-to-Bumper Warranty!!!


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

vwbugstuff said:


> You heard it here first:
> 
> 6 year/72,000 mile Bumper-to-Bumper Warranty!!!


Source? 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Atlas only or the entire VW lineup?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> You heard it here first:
> 
> 6 year/72,000 mile Bumper-to-Bumper Warranty!!!


Whaa!? If true, this is awesome.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

rev18gti said:


> Atlas only or the entire VW lineup?



If I heard correctly, and I will double check today, the entire lineup starting with the Atlas.

Also, the Atlas Weekend Edition will be revealed in the flesh at the Chicago Auto Show at Noon on Friday. The new Tiguan will also be at the show which opens to the public on Saturday.

I will post pictures when I get them.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> If I heard correctly, and I will double check today, the entire lineup starting with the Atlas.
> 
> Also, the Atlas Weekend Edition will be revealed in the flesh at the Chicago Auto Show at Noon on Friday. The new Tiguan will also be at the show which opens to the public on Saturday.
> 
> I will post pictures when I get them.


Sweet, if true. I'm almost positive that we're going with the Tiguan to replace my 2-door MKV GTI. This makes it that much more attractive since we plan to keep our next car for as long as possible.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

rev18gti said:


> Sweet, if true. I'm almost positive that we're going with the Tiguan to replace my 2-door MKV GTI. This makes it that much more attractive since we plan to keep our next car for as long as possible.


I was thinking of a crossover next year myself, and if they up the warranty they may have just won me back. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> If I heard correctly, and I will double check today, the entire lineup starting with the Atlas.
> 
> Also, the Atlas Weekend Edition will be revealed in the flesh at the Chicago Auto Show at Noon on Friday. The new Tiguan will also be at the show which opens to the public on Saturday.
> 
> I will post pictures when I get them.


Thanks for the info and the forthcoming pics! If the 6 year warranty does pan out, it's the clearest indication yet that VW is starting to get this market. Makes my decision to get an Atlas much, much easier.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> I believe we will be getting more info February 15th


So February 15th has arrived. Any dealer folks get more info?


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

utsava said:


> So February 15th has arrived. Any dealer folks get more info?


lol I was waiting for same info. I'm losing patience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

*just order all 3 *

That's what am thinking. I'm considering ordering 3, 1 white, 1 Reflex Silver and 1 Tourmaline Blue. Pick the one I like best and I'm sure the Dealer can flip other 2 right away to people off the street. Not sure that allowed but if they can't show us real life paint samples then how are we to be sure?


----------



## wke (Mar 19, 2017)

This is the first real world example of the tourmaline blue I have seen - just a 1 second snap at the end but looks pretty nice! - https://www.instagram.com/p/BR35iA6jOv5/


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Whoa!!! How did you ever find that and who are these guys that have access? 

All the credit to wke for finding this


----------



## wke (Mar 19, 2017)

It was tagged #vwatlas

My guess is that they are using it to shoot some advert/feature. Tanner Foust seems to have done some work for VW prior.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

AND SOLD!!!

:laugh:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

wke said:


> This is the first real world example of the tourmaline blue I have seen - just a 1 second snap at the end but looks pretty nice! - https://www.instagram.com/p/BR35iA6jOv5/


Thank you so much! It looks much darker than the cgi examples; I love it. Very similar to my tempest blue jsw :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wke (Mar 19, 2017)

Here are a couple of new ones outdoors - 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSbYBVfjvjZ/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSbldeFgdmJ/


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/Saabkyle04...15743567772/10154553724662773/?type=3&theater


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Is the facebook link supposed to show the Blue? I dont see the Blue - so I might be missing something as i'm not a facebook expert


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

jkopelc said:


> Is the facebook link supposed to show the Blue? I dont see the Blue - so I might be missing something as i'm not a facebook expert




I think the second one in the row is blue.


----------



## wke (Mar 19, 2017)

The 2nd one here is definitely a blue - the blue changes shade quite a bit based on lighting - https://www.instagram.com/p/BSb7ubgF-DK/


----------



## wke (Mar 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxkrmWGW_DE


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Fantastic, thanks! Tourmaline Blue R-Line it is :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

A good look at the blue in this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxkrmWGW_DE


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

brbutler said:


> A good look at the blue in this video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxkrmWGW_DE




:thumbup::thumbup:

The video brought my wife over to the "Blue" side.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Any more information on the 6 year warranty mentioned earlier in this thread???


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The elusive Tourmaline Blue R-Line in the flesh!!!

VW, take my money!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7uwa1SnANs


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Gotta say the red looks pretty good too. Hmm decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> The elusive Tourmaline Blue R-Line in the flesh!!!
> 
> VW, take my money!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7uwa1SnANs


Perfect, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

pwaug said:


> Any more information on the 6 year warranty mentioned earlier in this thread???


Yes, 6 year/72000 mile warranty has been confirmed for both the Atlas and new Tiguan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

pwaug said:


> Any more information on the 6 year warranty mentioned earlier in this thread???


from vwoa



> *VOLKSWAGEN LAUNCHES AMERICA’S BEST SUV BUMPER-TO-BUMPER TRANSFERABLE WARRANTY ON 2018 VOLKSWAGEN ATLAS AND TIGUAN*
> Apr 11, 2017
> 
> Six-year/72,000-mile “bumper-to-bumper” New Vehicle Limited Warranty beats all peers
> ...


----------



## AtlasMaker (Apr 11, 2017)

*and another color*

Don't count out the Titanium Beige R-Line too early... 

http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/business/diary/story/2017/apr/14/quick-spinnew-vw-atlcombines-roominess-and-va/422835/


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> Well, I'm kind of bummed (but not to the point of not buying one), but when the configurator first came online, one of the SEL AWD interiors for the blue was a two-tone Black/Shetland Gray leatherette. I checked again last night and the two-tone is gone. Oh well.....I guess it's gonna be all black then.:banghead:



Only two-tone on the SEL premium according to this: http://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2018_VW_Atlas_order_guide.pdf


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

rev18gti said:


> Only two-tone on the SEL premium according to this: http://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2018_VW_Atlas_order_guide.pdf



I deleted the post that you quoted because I chatted with the online VW Chat rep. She said that the two-tone black/shetland would be offered for certain exterior colors. But, now that I've looked at the order guide again (thanks rev18gti) I see that the black/grey combo isn't offered on any of the trim levels.


----------



## wke (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks like we will see more of the blue - https://twitter.com/VW/status/856477840916619266


----------



## Carr1 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Tourmaline Blue Metallic*

The Tourmaline Blue Metallic does not look anything like the color featured on the website, in ads, or in the Atlas brochure. It is much darker, almost black; only see blue when sun hits it. Not sure why such a difference in the ads/pictures and actual car; not what we were expecting (disappointing).


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nkresho said:


> Here's mine:


Thanks for sharing those. I really like the color combo :thumbup:


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

I also will be getting blue with Shetland but I am really disappointed in how vw cut a lot out of the.atlas.vs the teramont in china, specifically the.passenger door lack of trim and I wish we could get the dk brown interior option

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfduque3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Those wheels look too damn good


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

I love that color combo, Blue/Shetland. That would be exactly what I'd be getting.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Finally....my Tourmaline Blue SEL AWD R-Line rolled off the truck last night. Pics after we take delivery.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Found these online. I still wish I did the blue over the black but both look good. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Found these online. I still wish I did the blue over the black but both look good.



That's mine - I was going to wait until after it was PDI'd


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Oops. Sorry. I am so jealous. I tried to go back the next day but they told me nothing they could do because taxes etc were already electronically paid and they would have to do it as a trade and I wasnt go to do that. It was more that I think I wanted sel r line and the blue but I guess this isnt terrible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Oops. Sorry. I am so jealous. I tried to go back the next day but they told me nothing they could do because taxes etc were already electronically paid and they would have to do it as a trade and I wasnt go to do that. It was more that I think I wanted sel r line and the blue but I guess this isnt terrible.



She's a black beauty - nice choice.

And no need to be sorry!


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

i will be swapping all interior lights to led this weekend. Hopefully tinting windows too and then It will be more me. Congrats on your new toy too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

